# "Pop" noise in computer followed by burnt smell..



## M1119 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

My Specs:
AMD Athlon 64 3500 +
2 GB　RAM 
Nvidia 9500 GT
ThermalTake 430 W


Well the problem occurred when I pressed the power button and I happened to have my ear next to the computer case where I heard a short pop. I immediately turned off my computer then I smelt like something was burnt. 
I wait for a few hours before attempting to open it again. When I open it the cpu fan runs faster than usual which produces a buzzing noise, the psu fan runs normally, the graphic card's fan runs normally, and even the light is on. But the monitor is the only thing not working it just shows me a "input signal not found". 

So I am having trouble determining where the problem is, although I suspect it is the psu but I see no signs of burnts or anything, but can someone help me?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Visually check the capacitors on the motherboard and video card first for signs on bulging tops or leakage or the whole can being off the cap the tops should flat, have a look here for images and a better explanation> http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5

Do you have another power supply to test with or a digital volt meter?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

put your noise to the back of the power supply and smell for any burnt odors, the thermaltake is a cheap psu... wrench has a point about the board blowing a cap.


----------



## M1119 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank for your replies,

I think both of you have something there. 
First some of my motherboard capacitors are tilted and not affixed to the motherboard (they feel unattached). Will I also have to get a new graphics card, one of its capacitor also feels unattached.
Yes, I also smell something odd from the psu, but not sure if its a burnt smell, the psu had this smell that came with it also (like new car smell). 

That being said, I want to know what will I have to replace or buy because I heard the psu will probably affect the whole system if it gets burnt.
Should I buy a new mobo because of this? Graphics card even?


----------



## Rondey_Revenge (Apr 26, 2009)

i thought he said he turned it on? and the monitor was the only prob? if thats the case its not the PSU. its probably the VGA input. if you have your old graphics card (assuming you upgraded to get your 9500gt) put it in first and plug the monitor up to it. dont go out and buy anything if you can avoid it yet.


----------



## M1119 (Jul 25, 2008)

Rondey_Revenge said:


> i thought he said he turned it on? and the monitor was the only prob? if thats the case its not the PSU. its probably the VGA input. if you have your old graphics card (assuming you upgraded to get your 9500gt) put it in first and plug the monitor up to it. dont go out and buy anything if you can avoid it yet.


No here is the problem, everything appears to work normally, but my friend told me it could be the cpu since it is the only thing running strangely. Is this true? 
I'm also planning on sending it to a shop by the way to give it a diagnosis.


----------



## Rondey_Revenge (Apr 26, 2009)

how is it the cpu if it boots fine? you said yourself you turned it on and it worked but the monitor wasnt recieving data?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What motherboard bo you have?
If it has onboard or integrated video remove the card and hook up the integrated see if it works.


----------



## M1119 (Jul 25, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> What motherboard bo you have?
> If it has onboard or integrated video remove the card and hook up the integrated see if it works.


A8M2N-LA 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00714578&dlc=en&lc=en&cc=us

I tried removing the video card already and it still doesn't respond. Monitor shows no signal.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try clearing the CMOS the instructions are in the link you provided.


----------



## M1119 (Jul 25, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Try clearing the CMOS the instructions are in the link you provided.


I don't understand why should I clear the CMOS?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To reset the Bios.


----------



## thomasburgess (Mar 23, 2010)

hi so i got a dell pc dimension 3100c (desktop) and it did the same thing (a very loud pop from the psu) and then a very strong smoky smell was coming from the psu .... what i did was switch the red switch thing located by the socket (next to plug the power goes into) to 115 v and it was normally on 230v and then turned the pc on ! next thing it made a loud pop and stank of dusty smoke ... what exactly have i done ? and can i fix this by buying a new psu ? im new to this so give me some leeway ! 
thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If your in Europe and set the voltage to 115v it's probably toast, only thing to do is try another PSU in it to see if there is any other damage, as there very well may be.


----------

